# VK - DPRO RDA Now in stock



## Gizmo (22/8/17)

​
https://www.vapeking.co.za/coilart-dpro-rda.html

The Coil Art DPRO RDA is a 24mm diameter atomizer with a creative postless deck and length extended airflow system. There are four terminals at the base of the deck for coil leads that utilize side mounted hex screws and the 24K gold plating allows for greater conductivity. Airflow enters the DPRO RDA via two side air holes that measure 4.5mm in diameter and are adjustable.


24mm Diameter
Postless Deck
Length Extended Airflow System8mm Bore 810 ULTEM Drip Tip
Bottom Feed Pin
24K Gold Plated 510 Connection
*Product Includes:*


One Coil Art DPRO RDA
Extra O-Ring and Screw Pack
One Bottom Feed Pin
One Pair Prebuilt Clapton Coils
One 810 ULTEM Drip Tip
Coil Art Sticker
Hex Key

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat (22/8/17)

Any chance you will have these at Vapecon? Really want to check them out in person


----------



## Gizmo (22/8/17)

Yea it will be there. Most of our recent / latest stock will be there but VK will not be stocking our full range.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

